# young female rat



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i have a young female rat looking for her forever home!

is used to being with other ratties but has fallen out big time with my big girl 

pretty little girl but a bit skittish so needs to go tosome one experianced!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Where abouts are you based?


----------



## kamkazzy (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there, where do you live? 
I'm looking to rehome a female rat as my girls cagemate recently died. Also I've had rats for about 4 years, so don't mind having to give extra attention to make her feel at ease and calm down .
Hope to hear from you soon,
Karen.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

im in bedford


----------

